# Quantum Jump Apart



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This thread is concerned with totally disparate (in terms of 
musical quality/ style ) lps BY THE SAME BAND/ARTIST.

Its amazing how many bands/artists 
put out amazing lps, yet within a year or two managed foul dross 
poles apart from the good ones. (And its by no means Law that the 
earliest releases are always the corkers.)

So, can you think up any examples?

Please, what The Deacon is really thinking of is SUCCESIVE (in lp release date) examples. Non-successive examples are permitted, but you get more respect if you give me consecutive examples.

For instance: sure, Dylan made a quantum leap from acoustic folk to electric rock. Instead of giving me Dylan's debut lp to "Highway -wotsit - Revisited", a much better submission would be sequential : "Another Side of Bob Dylan" to "Bringing It all Back Home".

Understand?



















............................

The Deacon gets the ball rolling:

LOU REED "Sally Can't Dance" ('74) vs "Metal Machine Music" ('75)

.............................

One stipulation -to simplify things, just studio lps, okay?

And it would be good for you to explain your submission in a line or two. (Like , in my suggestion, Reed departing from the usual drivel to pure industrial-noise music.)

Oh yeah - its not necessary to have it in proper order.
For instance the group Hairy Chapter had, more or less , a sea change with the monstrous-heavy "Can't Get through" lp compared to the awful "Eyes" lp. But, at the moment, I don't recall which came first - and I don't particularly feel like looking up the discography just right now.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

SCORPIONS "Lonesome Crow" (excellent debut, guitar rambles, close to Krautrock) to "Virgin Killer" (AOR shoite)


BLUES CREATION "same" (bluesrock) vs the great "Demon & Eleven Children"



HUMBLE PIE "As Safe As Yesterday" vs "Eat It"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Hapshash And The Coloured Coat "Featuring The Human Host And The Heavy Metal Kids" For 1967 this trio's lp was a total game-changer.
Funk and Krautrock way before. 
Utter freak-out.


Compare this to their almost country(!), ****** lp, "Western Flyer".


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Mad River - s/t acid psych dementia -------> _Paradise Bar and Grill_ country rock dreck
Aorta - ditto on both counts
Janis Joplin - _Cheap Thrills_ w/BB --------->_....Kosmic Blues_ tepid southern soul
Peter Hammill - _In Camera_ psychosis ---------> _Nadir's Big Chance_ _faux_ proto punk
_Genesis To Revelation_ -------> _Trespass_


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Good submissions,Jay.

Too bad that Aorta II is so bad - its on a rare (tax loss??) label.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Mighty Baby "same" to "Jug Of Love".

Jug is distinct American-sound. I wager at this point they were very much influenced by Grateful Dead (Rodeo period).
Slide guitar and some country moves!


----------

